# Olkhon, home of Shamanka - My piece featuring ABYSS, the new synth by Dawesome



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 23, 2021)

Our next stop on our musical tour of Lake Baikal is a mysterious and most sacred place: *Olkhon Island*, home of _Shamanka,_ a crystalline limestone-marble rock, previously called _Shaman's Rock,_ connected to the neighbouring granite coast by a narrow isthmus and, more importantly, a most revered location considered one of the major shrines of yellow shamanism since ancient times.

Olkhon ("ol-hon") is one of the 27 Baikal islands and the third largest lake island in the world and the _Shamanka _rock there is considered one of the nine Asian most sacred places. The whole island is a spiritual holy place, home to many deities revered by Buryats, including the _oikony noyod,_ the "thirteen lords of Olkhon", symbolized by "serges", the Buryat equivalent of American Indian totem poles.






As legends rarely come alone, there are at least two describing the origin of the Shamanka rock. In one an evil shamaness was protecting a treasure on the island by killing anyone trying to approach. She could not be defeated until a simple hunter, one with a pure heart, killed her and buried her there to prevent her return.

Another legend would have you believe that an old shamaness had a daughter who was in love, but she refused to let her marry her chosen one, so after both lovers failed to kill her she petrified them into the two rocks now on the site as punishment.






Well, in both legends the shamaness was not a nice person so take your pick...  But _in all cases _the site is *enchanting* in all possible meanings of the word and this is where my piece is trying to bring you, to a place of introspection and meditation, contemplating the mountains across and watching the clouds quietly go by.

Follow me... Let's cross over to Olkhon Island...




_*Olkhon*_ relies heavily on the marvelous new synth called *ABYSS* by creator Dawesome to provide the ambient moving textures used in the background and evolving chords. Other instruments were added, including granular ones like NI StrayLight and some world percussion.

_*Olkhon*_ is the third installment of my _*Shamanka* _suite after _*Ogoy*_ and _*Stupa*_.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2021)

Again, your musical and lyrical talents have enchanted me Lady Godiva!

Beautiful piece.

❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Again, your musical and lyrical talents have enchanted me Lady Godiva! Beautiful piece.❤️






❤️​


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 24, 2021)

Wow!!! Holy crap that is good. The way you threw all those oblique cutural references together, the tibetan bells, throatsinging, the jajoukaesque and shaman stuff along with the swirling and unhinging of the world atmosphere truly worked. Hats off pulling all that together and have it be a really fine piece.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 24, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Wow!!! Holy crap that is good. The way you threw all those oblique cutural references together, the tibetan bells, throatsinging, the jajoukaesque and shaman stuff along with the swirling and unhinging of the world atmosphere truly worked. Hats off pulling all that together and have it be a really fine piece.


Wow!!! That is really nice of you Dr Heisenberg!! I love such enthusiasm, especially when expressed in _no uncertain terms_ like this! You're the best Dr H., bar none! 
Seriously: THANK YOU!! All very much appreciated!! ❤️


----------



## Peter V (Jul 25, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Our next stop on our musical tour of Lake Baikal is a mysterious and most sacred place: *Olkhon Island*, home of _Shamanka,_ a crystalline limestone-marble rock, previously called _Shaman's Rock,_ connected to the neighbouring granite coast by a narrow isthmus and, more importantly, a most revered location considered one of the major shrines of yellow shamanism since ancient times.
> 
> Olkhon ("ol-hon") is one of the 27 Baikal islands and the third largest lake island in the world and the _Shamanka _rock there is considered one of the nine Asian most sacred places. The whole island is a spiritual holy place, home to many deities revered by Buryats, including the _oikony noyod,_ the "thirteen lords of Olkhon", symbolized by "serges", the Buryat equivalent of American Indian totem poles.
> 
> ...



I am currently out in the nature, mostly w/o digital connection - and this is the perfect accompanying piece of music: calm, yet mysterious; introspective and deeply atmospheric - rich and enchantingly well crafted music. Its like the perfect soundtrack to a documentary, but so well done that it works even without the film - it tells its strong, emotional story on its own. 

It feels like the beginning of something bigger ... so I hope there will be more pieces as part of the Shamanka suite that explore deeply mysterious and spiritual places!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2021)

Like Peter, I’m also out in nature. La douce France. Chaque fois que je visite la france je tombe plus amoureux de ce pays. But it does go extremely well with Canadian tunes, played on German synthesizers. I guess it just all boils down to musicality.


----------



## Gerald (Jul 26, 2021)

Nice Tatiana, very nice!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 26, 2021)

As always the music is like the author, enchantingly beautiful 🎶❤️🎶


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you everyone, especially @Peter V and @kgdrum, for listening and kindly commenting!

Merci à @Gerald et à @doctoremmet qui est présentement en France (le chanceux!) pour votre écoute et vos aimables commentaires!

Anyone thinks that I should use ABYSS again for the next, and last, installment of Shamanka? No, @Peter V, you cannot vote


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 26, 2021)

@Aunt Tati
I will be the dissenting voice (surprise!) I want to see what you create using one of my favorites of the newer breed of synths. I think this gem is often overlooked & I think might be really interesting synth choice for this series.
Utilizing your mystical sorceress powers, talent and imagination, I’m curious what our Dear Auntie can come up with………….
My request? *Generate from NewFangled Audio*.





Generate | website







www.newfangledaudio.com




Make me proud,lol
I have no doubt whatever synth you choose the music will be awesome.
🎶❤️🎶


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 27, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Utilizing your mystical sorceress powers, talent and imagination...


My "mystical sorceress power" !?! Hahaha, hardly!  

As you probably know already








Wow, NewFangled's _Generate _! *That's a tall order !! *

It's an interesting synth so I promise you that I will consider it, if not for _Shamanka _then for another piece. But thanks for the compliments and confidence! Much appreciated! 

Best regards from the real Tatiana, a simple woman with no special powers 

P.S. This is not a real post! 





Magritte​


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 27, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva
Whether you admit your mystical sorceress powers or keep denying your special talents (for whatever reason) you will always be *Aunt Tati* to me!


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 27, 2021)

A story, a picture, some great musical work and then you feel the picture. Nice, mrs T, very nice !


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 27, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> A story, a picture, some great musical work and then you feel the picture. Nice, mrs T, very nice !


Thank you so much @Paulogic !... ❤️ ...There will be a fourth part to _Shamanka, _so please stay tuned!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 29, 2021)

If you like the way I used ABYSS in this composition and want to learn more about it there's a good introductory 2h (!) video made by Venus Theory on YT on how to build a piece from scratch, culminating at 1h 27m 50s (thanks @doctoremmet !) with the finished compo.

BTW I am presently working on another piece using ABYSS that should be released with video in a few days.


----------

